# Worth a Copy and Save As.



## 20XII (Dec 17, 2012)

So I know it's my Avatar and PP but still funny...


----------



## Veneficus (Dec 17, 2012)

clearly you don't know that many girls.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 17, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> clearly you don't know that many girls.



Or a fair number of men


----------



## Achilles (Dec 17, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> clearly you don't know that many girls.



 [YOUTUBE]Z_dZw1iBWL0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Veneficus (Dec 17, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Or a fair number of men



very true, but I cannot speak to that.


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 17, 2012)

Ah I love professionalism 

Hey, ladies love that fifty shades of grey crap h34r:


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 17, 2012)

I'll just leave this SFW link here... do not Google Image Search the topic...


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 17, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> I'll just leave this SFW link here... do not Google Image Search the topic...



uhhh very detailed and informative. More then I ever wanted to know about the subject :blink:


----------



## Achilles (Dec 17, 2012)

/\ wow


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 17, 2012)

Thread closed before I have to remove any more posts from it.


----------

